# my tortoise winks at me sometimes



## ceci3692 (Dec 28, 2012)

i like to think he's trying to tell me something with his eyes haha

even with his random stares and looks. 
sometimes he will hide behind things n peek out haha i like to watch him secretlyy, to let him think he's being sneaky. its so cute!! 

i love when he looks me dead on.. i feel a connection <3
could just be tortoise love..


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats just so cute...


----------



## alita (Dec 28, 2012)

My tortoises are only babies and I love when they look at me, but I have a turtle that stares at me for sooo long and i love it too. i do feel the connection lol


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 28, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## sibi (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been saying the same thing for months now. I do believe they are communicating something with their stares and blinks. When my babies get little spooked, they look at me and blink. When I blink back, they relax. It's the strangest thing, but no one can tell me there isn't a connection there. When I took my tort to get surgery for a bladder stone, he was in so much pain I held him in my arms for the 6 hour trip. All the time I was staring him in the eye and through my eyes, I was telling him how much I loved him and how I was going to help him. I cried most of the way, and it was as if he was comforting me.


----------



## ascott (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure, winking torts are a dime a dozen....
Let me know when he puckers and blows you a kiss....

LOL...SOOOOOOOOO playing with ya  Tortoise leering, fun stuff !


----------



## AndreaRosie (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a special needs baby box turtle and he will look at me when I got into the office. He will walk all the way to the edge of his tank to get near me. If I hold him he cuddles his head in my hand and falls asleep. They are smarter than most people give them credit for.


----------



## ceci3692 (Dec 30, 2012)

AndreaRosie said:


> I have a special needs baby box turtle and he will look at me when I got into the office. He will walk all the way to the edge of his tank to get near me. If I hold him he cuddles his head in my hand and falls asleep. They are smarter than most people give them credit for.



absolutely agree!! they're smart, they just try to hide it from the rest of the world 




sibi said:


> I've been saying the same thing for months now. I do believe they are communicating something with their stares and blinks. When my babies get little spooked, they look at me and blink. When I blink back, they relax. It's the strangest thing, but no one can tell me there isn't a connection there. When I took my tort to get surgery for a bladder stone, he was in so much pain I held him in my arms for the 6 hour trip. All the time I was staring him in the eye and through my eyes, I was telling him how much I loved him and how I was going to help him. I cried most of the way, and it was as if he was comforting me.



aw this is touching, I agree. I think they understand a lot more than some people think they do.


----------



## sibi (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL hehehe...you'll be the first to know when my tort licks my face. You are too funny!



ascott said:


> Sure, winking torts are a dime a dozen....
> Let me know when he puckers and blows you a kiss....
> 
> LOL...SOOOOOOOOO playing with ya  Tortoise leering, fun stuff !


----------

